# MF Salmon: Log Jam Above Velvet?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Not river wide. A single log it sounded like in a bad spot. Above the scout eddy, but below Hells Half Mile. I think it is on the FS site but too lazy to look to confirm.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank for the info. Did they really cancel all other launches that day because of it?


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

*From the FS site

MIDDLE FORK BOATERS:*​ *CAUTION: Boater Hazard Report - at Rock Island, there are two large logs on the center rock that are pinned extending into both sides of the river channel, creating nasty strainers. Update: **The log above Velvet Falls is no longer there and all rafts have been recovered.*​ *On Marsh Creek, a raft is still pinned on a strainer and anchored to a tree on the left side of Marsh Creek about 1/2 mile below the pack bridge over Marsh Creek. There have been other reports about river-wide logs in Marsh Creek.*​


----------

